# modded x3100 driver?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i found a post that said i could hack an intel 4xxx driver to work with my intel x3100 and increase performance. i did the hack and i get like flashing lights of all colors on the screen but i can still see everything. what am i doing wrong. can i make this more stable?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you're getting poor performance I have to assume the hack isn't working. Hopefully the hack is reversible.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I suspect the mod is not compatible with your system or it was done incorrectly. Without knowing what the mod was it is impossible to say what you might have done wrong. Best would be to revert to the original driver. Whenever making such a change you should always know how to reverse the change.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

i did, i just installed the old drivers. it was just a software hack no hardware im not that stupid on a laptop


----------

